# New member from kelowna Bc



## Nesh559 (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks for letting me join. Cant wait to learn more.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 3, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 3, 2020)

And a "how do you do" from the island.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 3, 2020)

And a second How do you do from the island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant T (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello neighbor.  Good to see more members from the Okanagan.
Grant from Peachland.


----------



## Crosche (Jul 14, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from YYC! 

Chad


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 14, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

